# Syncing click/lights - musical



## Carson (Jan 26, 2019)

Could someone point me in the right direction - looking for the best way to sync a click track with light/strobe effects.

Those of you familiar with the show, there’s a moment in _Young_ _Frankenstein_ (musical) ‘Puttin on the Ritz’ where lights and choreo need to be in sync, so need to put that number on a click.

Mainstage user, rather familiar with Logic X. I’ve used clicks many times but I’ve never had to program it/interface with lights.

Thanks!


----------



## dflood (Jan 27, 2019)

You’ll need some sort of audio or preferably midi syncing control interface. Check this out:
https://www.lightjams.com/midiDMX.html


----------



## Carson (Jan 27, 2019)

dflood said:


> You’ll need some sort of audio or preferably midi syncing control interface. Check this out:
> https://www.lightjams.com/midiDMX.html


Thanks for the link, dflood


----------

